# Does anyone on here own a Rottweiler along with your German Shepherds?



## MiaAdams (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi, everyone my name is Mia and I am new to the forum. I have had stray shepherds and shepherd mixes my whole life. Recently I have become infatuated with Rottweilers but would like to know owners' personal experiences with them. How does your Rottie differ from your GSD?

I have posted this on a Rottweiler forum as well so hopefully I will get input from you all as well. Thank you in advance.

Pictures would be really appreciated too.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

MiaAdams said:


> Hi, everyone my name is Mia and I am new to the forum. I have had stray shepherds and shepherd mixes my whole life. Recently I have become infatuated with Rottweilers but would like to know owners' personal experiences with them. How does your Rottie differ from your GSD?
> 
> I have posted this on a Rottweiler forum as well so hopefully I will get input from you all as well. Thank you in advance.
> 
> Pictures would be really appreciated too.


Both my Shepherds were raised with my Rott that I lost towards the end of 2013. They're different, but for me, it was mostly individual temperament differences. My Rott was more of a work with you, strongly bonded dog, one of my Shepherds is like that, the other one is all about the toy.

My Rott was a lot more visual about everything, watching everything. Both my Shepherds seem more scent oriented then he was. Want to sniff and follow their noses. My Rott had a lot more drive then most of the ones you see, especially prey drive.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

I don't have a rottie right now, but I grew up with them. 

In my experience, they have been very willing to work and form very close bonds with their handler. They do demand hard and fast rules though because they do tend to be very bull headed so where my GSD will pick up on a new rule nearly instantaneously, my rotties may take a few extra repetitions. Not because they don't understand, but because they want to see if you're going to stick by your word. I think they also may require even more socialization than the GSD. Most of mine have been very big guarders (especially of property) and seemed to take more work to get them used to the idea that not every stranger is automatically a threat. 

Oh, and EXTREMELY handler focused. Where my GSD's focused in on food or toys, my rotties have always focused in on me almost exclusively. The handler focus of some of my rotties has reminded me almost more of a border collie than a GSD.

But I do feel like if you find a good working rottie, they can be pretty similar to GSD's. Both are intelligent, athletic, and hard working. Rotties aren't as agile as GSD's, but make up for it with some impressive power. You may have to work some to get the same drive and willingness to work, but if you out-stubborn them, you can get a great working dog that is tirelessly focused on you.

Of course, you'll meet exceptions to every rule, but this has been my general experience.


----------



## MiaAdams (Sep 29, 2014)

Steve Strom said:


> Both my Shepherds were raised with my Rott that I lost towards the end of 2013. They're different, but for me, it was mostly individual temperament differences. My Rott was more of a work with you, strongly bonded dog, one of my Shepherds is like that, the other one is all about the toy.
> 
> My Rott was a lot more visual about everything, watching everything. Both my Shepherds seem more scent oriented then he was. Want to sniff and follow their noses. My Rott had a lot more drive then most of the ones you see, especially prey drive.


Steve, thank you for your post. I am very sorry for your lost. Did you have more a problem with your Rott challenging you when it reached that obnoxious age? In your opinion are Rotts harder to handle than Shepherds? Did you ever have a aggression problem with your Rott?

I have been watching videos and reading up on Rotts that last month or so and have noticed there are a lot more news regarding Rottweiler attacks than Shepherds. It seems like you don't hear about Shepherd attacks that often anymore. I also noticed that there seems to be a lot of videos showing aggressive behaviors or Rotts than Shepherds on youtube.

Love Rotts but I want to make sure they are the right breed for me to add to my family. Great pictures by the way, beautiful dogs.


----------



## MiaAdams (Sep 29, 2014)

Pax8 said:


> I don't have a rottie right now, but I grew up with them.
> 
> In my experience, they have been very willing to work and form very close bonds with their handler. They do demand hard and fast rules though because they do tend to be very bull headed so where my GSD will pick up on a new rule nearly instantaneously, my rotties may take a few extra repetitions. Not because they don't understand, but because they want to see if you're going to stick by your word. I think they also may require even more socialization than the GSD. Most of mine have been very big guarders (especially of property) and seemed to take more work to get them used to the idea that not every stranger is automatically a threat.
> 
> ...


Pax8, I forgot to mention in the original post that I don't really think I am going to be working the dog. I might do some obedience competitions but thats about it, no schutzhund or anything. I am just looking for a family dog that enjoys hiking, jogging, traveling.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

MiaAdams said:


> Pax8, I forgot to mention in the original post that I don't really think I am going to be working the dog. I might do some obedience competitions but thats about it, no schutzhund or anything. I am just looking for a family dog that enjoys hiking, jogging, traveling.


Oh, I just meant working rottie like a rott from someone who actually does something (obedience, agility, herding, etc) to ensure good temperament and health. Same reason why people get GSD's from breeders that work their dogs even if they don't have any intention of working the puppy and are looking for a pet dog. Especially with the hip issues rampant with rotties. 

I've seen quite a few shady breeders that breed rotties for "chunky" heads and "thick" bodies. While those are physical characteristics of most rotts, many many breeders focus in way too much on breeding a chunky rott instead of one with good health and temperament. If you have a family it will be around I highly suggest going through a good breeder who works their dogs to back up their breeding to stack the odds in your favor. I've gotten the other end of the stick with my rotts far too often (largely ill-bred or abandoned rotts). Health can quickly wreck a rott and a bad temperament can lead to a liability that can cause massive damage very quickly. 

I love rotts, I just caution anyone thinking about getting one to go through channels that give you the best chance of setting yourself and the dog up for success. Obedience will definitely be a good thing as well and tricks and teaching how to help around the house. Whether you work them or not, they are working dogs and need a definite job or they make one. The ones that stayed at our house hauled carts filled with lumber and stone, moved hoses, retrieved tools, and helped us haul brush that we cleared. In the house, they would open and close doors and cabinets, retrieve objects, and gather the laundry baskets and trash cans. As long as you do something that makes them feel needed, you'll have a great dog. They just need a handler that is confident, firm, and understanding of the need for work and mental activity. And I'm sure you won't, but just a reminder to never underestimate their intelligence.  I come across lots of people who don't realize they need a mental challenge or they can get neurotic just like any other working dog.

Overall, it sounds like they may be a good fit for you as long as you are confident and firm with the rottie you get.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I have never owned a Rottweiler and I personally never would but when my cousin was living with me she owned a Rott for almost 4 months.

My GSD and her Rott got along great. They were good buddies, they played rough and ran around. 

He was easy to train and learned pretty quickly (when she worked with him) but he wasn't very smart (kind of ditzy.)

He was very friendly, sweet, affectionate, good with people, cats and other dogs. 

He drooled WAY TOO much! The drool was absolutely terrible! He also farted A LOT. He was also a HUGE clutz, he broke a lot of my stuff.

Just thinking about him gives me anxiety. 

Good looking dogs but that one dog ruined it for me.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

No, no more then any other dog would Mia. But I don't really think of challenging in the way you probably mean it. The only issue I had with the one was him wanting to chase everything that moved, but my first one was nothing like that.

What I noticed with both mine and the majority of the one's I've ever been around, they've been very forgiving. To try and re-train something after you've made a mistake, I found it much easier then with my Shepherd.


----------



## MiaAdams (Sep 29, 2014)

LaRen616 said:


> I have never owned a Rottweiler and I personally never would but when my cousin was living with me she owned a Rott for almost 4 months.
> 
> My GSD and her Rott got along great. They were good buddies, they played rough and ran around.
> 
> ...


LOL! Do you think that he is a special case among Rotts or do you believe that he is more common among the breed?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

MiaAdams said:


> LOL! Do you think that he is a special case among Rotts or do you believe that he is more common among the breed?


Well, I used to be around Rottweilers when I was younger and I used to walk one for money. They were all pretty silly, not really serious, very friendly dogs but I can remember one other that was a drooler and she was clumsy as well.


----------



## petite (Apr 5, 2014)

I've considered a rottie a a future dog. I had a cross breed (with an aussie of all things) that was a mellow, nice dog that could also keep up with childhood me chasing jackrabbits. 

At the same time, I took Faun tons of places and she's still dog reactive, I'm not sure I should go down the path of another breed prone to reactivity.


----------

